# Cover/Top for Aquarium? Yay or Nay?



## zoiberg137 (Feb 27, 2015)

OK so I am currently using a screen cover for the aquarium lid---the kind that is typically used on reptile tanks. I have a reptile type light fixture on top as well with a standard 75watt lightbulb (the kind you'd use in a regular floor lamp).

I'm wanting to do away with the screen cover because even after multiple coats with rustoleum paint, it is still rusting and corroding on me and looks like heck. Plus it never did sit evenly on there anyhow due to the space the filter has to take up.

I'm also toying with the idea of converting from a mechanical filter to a planted tank, or at the very least adding more live plants to the tank. Which means I need to get a better quality of light. And so I was thinking about getting a corrallife light fixture that sits on the rim of the tank itself and doing away with the metal screen.

However, my concern here is "What if the fish jump out?" I have a jack dempsey, convict, and bumble bee cichlid. (I might remove fish, but I'm definitely not adding more). I have a habit of feeding them by hand, and while I'm not necessarily "teaching" them to jump, they do get pretty splashy from time to time!

Do you think a cover is really needed? If so, can I use like a piece of plexiglass without filtering out the benefits of an expensive uv light bulb?

Thoughts and advice are appreciated!


----------



## SquatchXXL (Mar 23, 2015)

I would certainly keep the lid covered. Fish have a way of ending up dried up in the corner from time to time.

I have in the past used plexi-glass covers that were DIY. I used the standard 1/4" plex for a top, and it sagged. I have grown to appreciate glass lids. Thicker plexiglass in larger sizes gets expensive fast. I don't know the size of your tank, but my opinion is that glass lids are the only option....again, just my opinion


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree on the glass cover. Also remember often your light fixture rests on the glass and generates heat so I find glass most efficient. Easy to clean without scratching too, and it prevents water from splashing on your hot light bulbs.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I would use glass. Some plastics transmit more light than glass, but warp. I would not rest any light on a top. Except maybe the metal screen type meant for reptiles and rodents. In the past 50 years, I've seen a lot of damaged plastic frames and broken cross braces from improperly placed light fixtures. Lids keep down evaporation as we'll as jumpers.


----------



## john85020 (Feb 24, 2015)

An alternative to using glass is to use egg crate (used for light diffusers), which is what I plan to do. Egg crate is cheaper and should help temperatures down in the tank. The disadvantage is more water loss to evaporation.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've always used glass tops. I recently read that a reasonably clean glass top only reduces light by about 13%, this came up on a planted tank forum, and I found it interesting.

I find that running with glass tops reduces my maintenance, as open top tanks lose a lot more water to evaporation, leading to constantly adding more water. The other benefits of keeping fish contained is a bonus.


----------



## Jonj (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, new from Australia and I am looking for the big size cover. I am currently using the coverlet. Any help?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Jonj said:


> Hi, new from Australia and I am looking for the big size cover. I am currently using the coverlet. Any help?


 I'm not familiar with your terminology. Are you looking for a canopy? That is a large box like cover, usually matching the stand in materials and finish.


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

I used the light diffuser from Menards, used it on my reef tank. Yes you get water evaporation but you can custom cut it to fit your needs. My lights don't sit directly on it,as they hang above the tank .


----------



## bmrigs (Mar 4, 2017)

I use a uv water resistant mesh from bulk reef suppy that you make with window screen frame. Works good and it hasn't rusted at all. The link below

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/sumps-tan ... -tops.html


----------



## My2butterflies (Jul 31, 2016)

@Jonj if you want to know where you can get a glass top cover dr foster and smith has really good prices. I'm not sure if they ship to Australia, but I would think so.


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

bmrigs said:


> I use a uv water resistant mesh from bulk reef suppy that you make with window screen frame. Works good and it hasn't rusted at all. The link below
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/sumps-tan ... -tops.html


I've used this before also, it works good. It's really nothing more than bird netting.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Glass is better for evaporation...which is a really big problem in my tanks.


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Glass is better for evaporation...which is a really big problem in my tanks.


That it does.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't imagine not having my tank covered. I have an acrylic tank so the top was more than 50% covered to begin with, but even with those openings I was losing about a gallon a DAY in evaporation which forced me to add water every day. It was annoying, so I cut up some additional acrylic pieces to cover all the remaining openings and now I don't have to add any top off water in between water changes.

The only issue I am having with my tank (and sump) so well covered is that it really holds in heat, almost too well. I'm actually concerned about it because its the middle of the winter now, in the summer I may actually need a chiller to keep my tank from being too warm. I keep the room at 66F right now and my tank stays at almost 79F even though I have my heater set for 77F.


----------



## daviddj (Sep 30, 2016)

4mm twinwall polycarbonate; it's cheap, light and easy to cut with a blade or scissors.


----------



## Walt (Feb 21, 2017)

I keep mine covered for evaporation, and to keep random kid launched objects out.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought some 3/16" hinges online and went to my local glass shop and had them cut 4 pieces of glass for me. 2 for each side of the large glass center brace. Taa Daa! Quality glass cover for about 20 bucks.


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

I have done this both ways over the years, and let me say i prefer covered tanks all around. 
Less water evap = less work on refilling,
and like some have mentioned, the fish can and will jump out, *** had it happen multiple times, and literally the last one that jumped out came out of a 1 inch by 3 inch square between filters, they can find a way, so now i just cover those small areas with clear reynolds plastic wrap

-MM


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If you must go topless, there are some steps that can reduce evaporation. Large tropical floating plants like Alternanthera aquatica that are offered for large outdoor ponds, can cover the tank, limiting evaporation and fish jumping. Fish most likely jump for a reason. So having a room light timed to come on before tank lights can lesson the panic reaction to full sudden brightness. Keeping the tank area free of flying insects is a less probable stimulus. I briefly cultured blood worms for my fish. Each time I collected the worms I released hundreds of flying adults who were attracted to the tank lights. I had to watch until the fish captured these above each tank. It was common to return half a dozen fish that had miscalculated their jumps back to their tanks.


----------



## Mack042 (Mar 2, 2017)

This may be a silly question but does having a glass lid reduce the amount of oxygen in the tank?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually that's a very good question Mack.

In the absence of any other air inputs, the short answer is yes. Gas exchange is limited by a tightly fitting lid. You can measure this by testing the pH of the aquarium with and without an operating airstone. In the absence of strong gas exchange the pH will drop as CO2 builds in the water.

If you have a tightly fitting lid, especially if you have a closed loop filter system like a canister filter, it is a good idea to add supplemental aeration like an airstone to force air into the system for improving gas exchange.

Andy


----------

